# Hymer windscreen replacement



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Funny old world innit ! I have just today had my the windscreen replaced in my Hymer B655, It had a 6" crack in it and was showing signs of spreading. The screen was ordered complete with a new rubber as the rubber hardens with age and doesen't allow a good seal. It was fitted at the Hymer agents premises here in St Cyprian, ( Near Perpignan) by a team from France Glass. It only took about half an hour. 
Incidentally I can thoroughly recommend the local Hymer agents here, "Heger Loisirs" for either purchase or repairs, Staff very friendly and helpful. A world away from our UK buying experience at the dreaded "Brownhills" ( Best forgotten so I wont go there). Finally greetings to all members on this great site, I am an avid reader of the postings. 
Regards, Tom.

Toujours a Vacance !


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Tom,  
Just out of interest........... what did they charge you and how long did it take them to get the relacement glass?
When our windscreen needed replacing we were insured thru Adrian Flux and had to fork out £750 as the glass cover was only up to £500. 
RAC fitted the new one which leaked slightly (we only found out that it was letting in water because one of the curtains was getting damp).
Anyway we took it back to RAC who re-sealed around the whole lot which seems to have done the trick. (plenty of rain here in Wales since the job was done so fingers crossed that it doesn't play up again).
We've since changed to Safeguard.


----------

